# Rattle from second row



## B-ran (Jan 7, 2018)

SE with/tech 4motion. Wondering if any one else has had a rattle coming from second row bench drivers side. Found that it was the cover plate next to recline lever. Tech said bolts were stripped and has to replace complete seat assembly which of course is on back order. Bummed first two days in shop now rattling for first month and another day in shop. Hope there is nothing else and hope the 4motion gets me to the camp site in dunes next weekend.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

B-ran said:


> SE with/tech 4motion. Wondering if any one else has had a rattle coming from second row bench drivers side. Found that it was the cover plate next to recline lever. Tech said bolts were stripped and has to replace complete seat assembly which of course is on back order. Bummed first two days in shop now rattling for first month and another day in shop. Hope there is nothing else and hope the 4motion gets me to the camp site in dunes next weekend.


I started noticing a rattle from the 2nd row seats also. I haven't had the chance to pinpoint, but i noticed that it's loud when the drivers side 2nd row is slid all the way back. If I slide it 1 notch up, it softens the noise, and 1 more notch up and it's gone (or at least i can't hear it anymore).

Did your problem go away?


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

vwvapor said:


> I started noticing a rattle from the 2nd row seats also. I haven't had the chance to pinpoint, but i noticed that it's loud when the drivers side 2nd row is slid all the way back. If I slide it 1 notch up, it softens the noise, and 1 more notch up and it's gone (or at least i can't hear it anymore).
> 
> Did your problem go away?



Have the same issue. Fixed by moving the second row up one "click". For some reason if it's at the all the way back position it rattles. Still have no idea what it's hitting on but moving the whole row up one notch fixed it.


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Have the same issue. Fixed by moving the second row up one "click". For some reason if it's at the all the way back position it rattles. Still have no idea what it's hitting on but moving the whole row up one notch fixed it.


Kind of annoying because I prefer to have the 2nd row all the way back to take advantage of legroom. I had my son ride in the back to try to identify the rattle, but he just said it sounded like it was coming from under the seat. Lifting up the seat, I couldn't see anything loose that could be causing the rattle. Very strange.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

vwvapor said:


> Kind of annoying because I prefer to have the 2nd row all the way back to take advantage of legroom. I had my son ride in the back to try to identify the rattle, but he just said it sounded like it was coming from under the seat. Lifting up the seat, I couldn't see anything loose that could be causing the rattle. Very strange.


I agree i am annoyed as well, could not identify rattle point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

vwvapor said:


> Kind of annoying because I prefer to have the 2nd row all the way back to take advantage of legroom....


One "click' makes a difference?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

There is a cover on the side of the seat which rattles a bit on my Atlas. It stops you from being able to see under the seat when you open the door. Check that, it may be the same. I jammed something in there to stop it for now until my first service.


----------



## dgleeds (Jun 29, 2013)

juched said:


> There is a cover on the side of the seat which rattles a bit on my Atlas. It stops you from being able to see under the seat when you open the door. Check that, it may be the same. I jammed something in there to stop it for now until my first service.


Found tip on another ATLAS discussion group. There is a spring bar under the whole length of larger seat covered with pipe insulation so it can't rattle. Problem gone.

They sell squeak and rattle tape on Amazon, could use that as well. Rather than waste a day at dealer. That's what dealers do with all noises they can't fix with part replace.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Found tip on another ATLAS discussion group. There is a spring bar under the whole length of larger seat covered with pipe insulation so it can't rattle. Problem gone.
> 
> They sell squeak and rattle tape on Amazon, could use that as well. Rather than waste a day at dealer. That's what dealers do with all noises they can't fix with part replace.



Do you have a picture of your fix?


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

dgleeds said:


> Found tip on another ATLAS discussion group. There is a spring bar under the whole length of larger seat covered with pipe insulation so it can't rattle. Problem gone.
> 
> They sell squeak and rattle tape on Amazon, could use that as well. Rather than waste a day at dealer. That's what dealers do with all noises they can't fix with part replace.


Please share pics if possible. This has been driving me nuts!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

I removed the outer bracket + cover on both sides. There are only 2 screws and you need Torx 30.

After that the rattle sound is gone.



I was in at the dealer for the rattle sound before, 3 times. They replaced the seat frame!!! And it was still rattling. So I gave it a try and removed the brackets and it is gone. The whole pain for something that easy. I can live without those covers, who cares


----------



## vwvapor (Feb 26, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I removed the outer bracket + cover on both sides. There are only 2 screws and you need Torx 30.
> 
> After that the rattle sound is gone.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the graphic. I'll give that a try. That's not the spring bar that @dgleeds referred to though, is it?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

vwvapor said:


> Thanks for the graphic. I'll give that a try. That's not the spring bar that @dgleeds referred to though, is it?


No that is not what he is talking about.
But! The VW dealer also replaced the spring bar and it was still rattling.


----------



## Igor Sunner (Oct 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> I removed the outer bracket + cover on both sides. There are only 2 screws and you need Torx 30.
> 
> After that the rattle sound is gone.
> 
> ...


Greetings from Russia!! All peace and good!
Tell me please, where to get the auto scheme?
You can send me by mail [email protected]
We, too, on Teramonte behind rattles)))


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

Igor Sunner said:


> Greetings from Russia!! All peace and good!
> Tell me please, where to get the auto scheme?
> You can send me by mail [email protected]
> We, too, on Teramonte behind rattles)))




https://volkswagenoempartsonline.co...E&group=&subgroup=&component=&diagram=viewAll


----------



## Igor Sunner (Oct 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> https://volkswagenoempartsonline.co...E&group=&subgroup=&component=&diagram=viewAll


:wave: СПАСИБО!!!!


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

Did anybody got this fixed?

I am having same issue and it is driving me nut! it is much louder than when it started but still can't find what is rattling.

I can reproduce the problem any time by hitting the larger seat by my hand on right top corner.

The source of noise is the seat base or most probably something just underneath the floor and above the fuel tank.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Did anybody got this fixed?
> 
> I am having same issue and it is driving me nut! it is much louder than when it started but still can't find what is rattling.
> 
> ...


My car is currently at the dealership to get it fixed. I haven't heard anything back.
It would be the 3rd try to get it fixed... Lemon Law is already to late, but let us see what happens!


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello,

I had the same issue for about two months after purchasing in February of 2018. The rattling drove me nutz and I had my oldest sit back there to locate the noise as I drove. It was coming from the second row bench. We moved the entire bench seat/row back a few inches on both sides and now the noise has disappeared since. To my vehicle it was something about the entire second row being in full-forward position towards front seats that was causing the rattling. Honestly, if the noise would have continued, I would be taking apart and adjusting the floor in the second row. It was that annoying. But thankfully, it went away after finding the sweet spot of moving the bench on the floor rails.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

Update..

Today, I went under the car and found out that the same noise can be reproduced by punching the fuel tank in different positions. It seems coming from inside or above the fuel tank but no space to see there.

Although it sound like seat rattle, I believe it is from fuel tank.


----------



## B-ran (Jan 7, 2018)

So to recap the sound was coming from the cover plate that allows the rear bench to recline. They claimed to have replaced the entire seat assembly which was an obvious lie unless they also replaced the dust from a trip to the desert with a ton of wind that trip. The problem was fixed however just not the way it was stated to have been fixed. They had the car on a early Friday did not get it back till following Monday night.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Update..
> 
> Today, I went under the car and found out that the same noise can be reproduced by punching the fuel tank in different positions. It seems coming from inside or above the fuel tank but no space to see there.
> 
> Although it sound like seat rattle, I believe it is from fuel tank.



Do you have pictures? Of how you get this resolved?


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Do you have pictures? Of how you get this resolved?



I don't think it can be resolved without removing the fuel tank which is something I am not going to do myself. I will be waiting for next service appointment at the dealer.
I hope my finding is correct so I can save the time they will spend on finding source of problem using the usual trial and error approach... 

I suggest you try this with your car or mention it to the dealer. Go under the car and, hit the fuel tank in different position by your hand to check if you hear something rattling.

From post of B-ran, it seems there are multiple source of second row rattle. In my case, I am sure it is not cover plate.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> I don't think it can be resolved without removing the fuel tank which is something I am not going to do myself. I will be waiting for next service appointment at the dealer.
> I hope my finding is correct so I can save the time they will spend on finding source of problem using the usual trial and error approach...
> 
> I suggest you try this with your car or mention it to the dealer. Go under the car and, hit the fuel tank in different position by your hand to check if you hear something rattling.
> ...


Some updates on this? About resolving it DIY or whatever the dealer did?


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> Some updates on this? About resolving it DIY or whatever the dealer did?


Not yet..

What about you? didn't you get it fixed by dealer during last visit?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Not yet..
> 
> What about you? didn't you get it fixed by dealer during last visit?


No they said: 

UNABLE TO DUPLICATE THIS TIME.

They are just deaf or they don't want to spend time on this. I even asked if I could drive with the technician and "show" them the issue. They denied.

PS: This is the 3rd time, officially documented that they won't duplicate this issue. Is there something else what I can do? I tried a different dealer, they did the same.


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> No they said:
> 
> UNABLE TO DUPLICATE THIS TIME.
> 
> ...


https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-golf-rear-seat-rattle-during-idle-over-bumps

This might be a solution!
Does anyone know how to get access to the fuel tank within the car? I checked all technical ERWIN documents from VW, but I can't find it. If somebody knows which page and document, please let me know, so I can look it up!

Or if someone have done it before, please post some pictures!


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Same thing started happening to mine when I vacuumed out the interior. Glad I am not going crazy.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

My car is at the dealer for almost a week now. They have confirmed the problem but still can't identify the source!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> My car is at the dealer for almost a week now. They have confirmed the problem but still can't identify the source!


I am happy that your dealer confirmed the problem! Please share the outcome with this!


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> My car is at the dealer for almost a week now. They have confirmed the problem but still can't identify the source!



Initially they said the issue is common and it is caused by fuel lines rattling. They applied the fix but it didn't solve the problem. 
So now they are going to replace some parts of bench seat. We are waiting for the part hoping that it will permanently fix it!


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Initially they said the issue is common and it is caused by fuel lines rattling. They applied the fix but it didn't solve the problem.
> So now they are going to replace some parts of bench seat. We are waiting for the part hoping that it will permanently fix it!


mike, any updates?


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

rocknfreak said:


> mike2018 said:
> 
> 
> > Initially they said the issue is common and it is caused by fuel lines rattling. They applied the fix but it didn't solve the problem.
> ...


Still waiting for parts


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Still waiting for parts


Still waiting on parts?


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

For what it may be worth, I had what may be the same rattle. To address it I slid a couple of 1" x 1" felt pads (double faced tape on one side) behind the plastic. Rattle went away. My best guess is that is was simply vibrating against the frame and this did the trick.

Ideally I would have pulled the entire plastic assembly off, padded it, then reinstalled but I didn't want to chance breaking it.

As a test try putting a folded paper towel behind the plastic, where it could vibrate against the frame and see if it solve the problem for you.


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

mike2018 said:


> Initially they said the issue is common and it is caused by fuel lines rattling. They applied the fix but it didn't solve the problem.
> So now they are going to replace some parts of bench seat. We are waiting for the part hoping that it will permanently fix it!


The complete bench seat (the metal part) was replaced 
so far so good.


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

Is this the rattle that is happening behind front seats, around 1500-200 rpm, in any gear, even when standing still with brake pressed and running engine between 1500-2000rpm?


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

Best troubleshooting technique for analyzing vibrations is use your sound system and play frequency sweeps from youtube or other apps. You can hone in very quickly as you sweep up and down frequency. The sound you hear will excite and resonate at some frequency allowing you to duplicate the issue over and over again while you move around and find where it is exactly coming from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike2018 (Sep 3, 2018)

Hadziabdulah said:


> Is this the rattle that is happening behind front seats, around 1500-200 rpm, in any gear, even when standing still with brake pressed and running engine between 1500-2000rpm?


Nope
the one you are describing might be caused by fuel line and there is a TBS for that.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

Watchie said:


> For what it may be worth, I had what may be the same rattle. To address it I slid a couple of 1" x 1" felt pads (double faced tape on one side) behind the plastic. Rattle went away. My best guess is that is was simply vibrating against the frame and this did the trick.
> 
> Ideally I would have pulled the entire plastic assembly off, padded it, then reinstalled but I didn't want to chance breaking it.
> 
> As a test try putting a folded paper towel behind the plastic, where it could vibrate against the frame and see if it solve the problem for you.


Can you share a pic showing where you dis this?


----------



## rocknfreak (Jul 10, 2018)

juched said:


> Can you share a pic showing where you dis this?


Yes please, can you provide pictures?


----------



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

Email me.


----------

